# Snow Plows



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been looking around at snow plows as I might get a used one in the future after I save up some money. It would mainly be for the home driveway and maybe some light neighborhood work. I've used one a little bit with a F250 but it wasn't mine. There's quite a few brands out there (Meyers, Western, etc). I'm not too worried about inspecting the truck side but I never bought a plow before. Anyone got any thoughts on what to look for with used plows? How about brands? V or flat? Angular or fixed-straight? What to stay away from? Thanks....John


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

i like meyers plows. i think electric is the way to go and you`ll love the angle. i see no reason for a v plow for just your drive. i have had a meyers for 19yrs. now and just do mine and 3 neighbors and have only replaced 1 selonoid. i do need to get a new battery about every 3 years though.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

dburroak said:


> i like meyers plows. i think electric is the way to go and you`ll love the angle. i see no reason for a v plow for just your drive. i have had a meyers for 19yrs. now and just do mine and 3 neighbors and have only replaced 1 selonoid. i do need to get a new battery about every 3 years though.


When you say electric...are you talking about moving the plow? If it's not electic....is it then considered a fixed plow?? Also......I thought the movable ones were all hyd/electric?? Sorry for the questions but I'm trying to figure it out for the first time.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't think I would buy one that wasn't on a truck. I would be wanting to make sure everything worked. I would also check out what the price of a new pump and pump motor would cost just so you have an idea if it went bad. Also consider the controller. Cable is probably easier to fix or diagnose where as an wired electronic joystick or wireless remote is nice but more expensive to fix or diagnose. Some things to keep in your truck if you are plowing far from home would be one of each different type of hoses and fittings, a new lift chain or a couple of chain repair links, a floor jack to lift the plow up in case of pump failure, and quart or 2 of pump oil.

I have an 8.5' Western MPV V plow and love it. It's great for stacking and back dragging. But also has a lot more to go wrong with it. It is also heavy and won't go on a 1/2 truck. I would look for a Western ultramount HTS, Midweight or Pro plow.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

Except for a $6 solenoid my Sno-way Predator has been a perfect plow for my half ton Chevy 4x4 for 14 years. I live in the Cadillac area and am sometimes away from home over a month at a time and when I get home the snow is hard, deep and heavy at the end of the drive from the county plows and it moves it with no problems. Heavy snow slides off of the plastic insert with ease. Very easy to put on and take off in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I've had a BOSS v-plow since 1991. Use it commercially. Excellent. Would never go back to straight blades. Cuts 1/3 off the plow time. More where you can't put it on either side. Not cheap tho. New 8ft v-plow is about 5k installed.


----------



## Bushy (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.blizzardplows.com/bd/index.php

I got lucky & gave 2 grand for a used demo installed, 5 years later & still love it on my 2800' driveway. Only way I would go again.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Good tips!! 

Why is a v-plow quicker than a straight blade?


----------



## PETEE (Dec 24, 2007)

A v-plow can move each wing independently making it much easier to move snow in tight places, keeping windrows to a min. and can be used more as a scoop to move piles. I ran a meyers for years and was happy with it and it is a very easy plow to work on. I love my Snow Way that is mounted on a jeep wrangler It is super lite a sinch to mount and remove and the down pressure mode on this plow just cant be beat for back dragging in tight areas such as in front of garage doors and such. The Snow way would be my choice for a homeowner, I use mine commercialy and it has never failed me, but I would also never trade my Boss v in.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

PETEE said:


> A v-plow can move each wing independently making it much easier to move snow in tight places, keeping windrows to a min. and can be used more as a scoop to move piles. I ran a meyers for years and was happy with it and it is a very easy plow to work on. I love my Snow Way that is mounted on a jeep wrangler It is super lite a sinch to mount and remove and the down pressure mode on this plow just cant be beat for back dragging in tight areas such as in front of garage doors and such. The Snow way would be my choice for a homeowner, I use mine commercialy and it has never failed me, but I would also never trade my Boss v in.


I can darn near get a pile as tall as the truck.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Do(or will) most plows ride have a tendency to go over the top of the snow heap when backdragging? I can see myself doing that in front of my garage.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

TVCJohn said:


> Do(or will) most plows ride have a tendency to go over the top of the snow heap when backdragging? I can see myself doing that in front of my garage.


Pretty much. Light fluffy snow will backdrag pretty good. Heavy wet snow or deep snow won't drag worth a squat. Blades are made to ride up over obstructions (floating) unlike dozer blades.

Although I have down pressure on mine which helps a lot. Mine didn't come that way, I made it that way.

Heavy wet snow I will start at the street and angle the blade one way or the other and push the snow to the side on the grass. Once I make my way to the garage, I then back drag a much smaller amt. Plus I don't pack down alot of snow which won't backdrag.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I can darn near get a pile as tall as the truck.


Darn near?????
I can w/o a dought. Do it every year but then again I've got some pretty big parking lots to clean so that makes for alot of snow to pile up. Neighborhoods kids make sled hills outta 'em.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

FERG 06 said:


> Darn near?????
> I can w/o a dought. Do it every year but then again I've got some pretty big parking lots to clean so that makes for alot of snow to pile up. Neighborhoods kids make sled hills outta 'em.


I got to be careful I don't go too far and the front tires and truck frame end up stuck. Only the rear wheels are on the ground for traction. I hate when that happens.:lol:


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I got to be careful I don't go too far and the front tires and truck frame end up stuck. Only the rear wheels are on the ground for traction. I hate when that happens.:lol:


Been there, done that...................too many times! :lol:

It helps to have a few extra hundred pounds hanging off the back end. 
Time to change the avatar! 










Actually, that is not my lastest truck. Newest truck (March '09) same model, different color (Infernal Red Crystal Pearl) and a few different options like REAR DEFROST, YEAH! That along w/heated mirrors are the best thing since sliced bread for the snowplower. :lol: 
I guess I need to take a pic w/the plows on this year.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

If you will be in the TC area, let me know and I'll refer you to a friend that usually has 15-20 used plows ready to go by fall each year. I think he might be out right now, but he normally has them prior to winter.

I've had several Western Pro Plows and you do'nt need anything more than that for personal use.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks....


----------

